# whats ur favorite gsd video?



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

here is my favorite so far =]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_12cujYjAJE


----------



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

I love watching videos of Kaine, he's absolutely amazing:

http://www.youtube.com/user/hunkymonkeykaine


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: TwiliteI love watching videos of Kaine, he's absolutely amazing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/hunkymonkeykaine


me too!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

They are both just wonderful and full of light!

She did an amazing tribute to him -- her hero and her world!

Very touching and beautiful ..

Tanya


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/xh7g...o_list&ajax_arg[0]=/playlist/xh7gr_vramirez1975_pastores-alemanes/1&ajax_arg[1]=x2nzn6_concours-ring-st-lye-temo&ajax_rnd=1238655476992

One of my favorites


----------



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

those kaine videos are awesome! =]


----------

